# Modular home builders Alpena area



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Thinking about building a small modular home on my lot on Long Lake. Any recomendations for buiders in the area?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not sure if they're still there or not but there used to be one (ABC homes?) on US-23 south of Long Lake down near the glider air field. 

Then there's Northern Homes, west side of Alpena on M32. 

http://www.michiganmodularhomenetwork.com/michiganmodularhomes/dealers/northernhomesinc.asp


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Northern is still there - Have worked with Ron in the past and been happy.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

For the price of a modular you could build one of these. They are giving some awesome deals right now.
http://www.conestogalogcabins.com/

Just saying. lol


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

greyghost said:


> For the price of a modular you could build one of these. They are giving some awesome deals right now.
> http://www.conestogalogcabins.com/
> 
> Just saying. lol


Those are cool. Thought about those but we want something that is basically maintenance free. Don't want to worry about sealing or staining logs.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Are you loking for a true modular or a double wide trailer?

If you are looking for a true quality built modular get ahold of General Housing Corp in Bay city and see who is selling there units in your area.

www.genhouse.com/

I worked on the instalation of alot of there units and they are top notch.

Remember that if there is a steel frame left under the units when it is finished it is a double wide.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

True modular. Just a little, but nice cabin. 2 bedrooms, kitchen, bath, loft for the kids. Not a double wide.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

If you want to consider a panelized house, try T&S Builders in Oscoda. They built ours and did a great job on it. They work with Wausau out of Ohio, quality materials. If I'm not mistaken, the panelized homes use the same building codes as stick-built, where modulars use the same as mobile homes. Or is it manufactured homes are the same as mobiles? I always get them confused.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

There is also a firm in Mio, Michigan that manufactures the interlocking panels (SIP) system. They are super insulated and ideal for DIY's. They were featured in the Fine Home Magazine sometime back and if you do a google you will find their location/name. Can't remember it now. I think they also design cabins to your specs.


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

i was once stop by at Mio, Michigan and looking for some materials that i have to used for my house...good thing i really found it. I've been in many place and they offer great price also.


----------

